# Dumps in Minnesota



## Serviceplus (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello Community,

We just started performing Initials in Minnesota, we have been taken back by what the dumps are charging for debris, as they are charging per cubic foot versus tonnage. I just wanted to see how any businesses currently working in Minnesota are handling their debris. In order to reduce the cost we are separating the debris from what can be donated which is very time consuming. Any thoughts


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

You should charge additional monies to offset your dump fees, or you could test the Minnesota DNR by having large fires. If you choose the fires remember the Hillary defense " I did not know that was illegal" - Emails.



Serviceplus said:


> Hello Community,
> 
> We just started performing Initials in Minnesota, we have been taken back by what the dumps are charging for debris, as they are charging per cubic foot versus tonnage. I just wanted to see how any businesses currently working in Minnesota are handling their debris. In order to reduce the cost we are separating the debris from what can be donated which is very time consuming. Any thoughts


----------



## Chris Berberich (Jul 26, 2017)

My brother and I started a preservation company ourselves, while helping a friend with a trash out, we found out that our 10 ft box truck (or any commercial vehicle), can't dump unless you get a $3000 decal that takes 9-12 months to get.
NJ for the win =\


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Serviceplus said:


> Hello Community,
> 
> We just started performing Initials in Minnesota, we have been taken back by what the dumps are charging for debris, as they are charging per cubic foot versus tonnage. I just wanted to see how any businesses currently working in Minnesota are handling their debris. In order to reduce the cost we are separating the debris from what can be donated which is very time consuming. Any thoughts


I've never heard of getting charged by the cubic foot. How much is it to dump 1CF of debris?


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

It has to be cubic yards. I won't ask why you didn't investigate how much it would cost to dump debris before signing a contract listing an amount for debris disposal payment. We don't do trash outs like that anymore for those companies, because they pay less than what our dump charges us for dropping off the crap in the first place.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

There's s privately owned dump in St Paul-I don't remember the name but they will charge flat rates that is cheaper OR you can apply for your DOT numbers to cross State lines and go to the Power Plant by Hudson, Wi--they burn trash for power generation--they are free dumping. Note of caution--there is a DOT Center across the river that loves to fine you for every little thing  

We learned early on that getting Rolloff containers is the only way to go PLUS it was leverage against chargebacks since we would never have them removed until paid in full.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Joeinpa,

Yes many landfills in Mn and Ia charge by the cubic foot. A few years ago the avg was $52/cf. and yes it was very pricey. A 7x14 dump trailer would cost around $1,000 to dump vs a Rolloff container was $600-700.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> Joeinpa,
> 
> Yes many landfills in Mn and Ia charge by the cubic foot. A few years ago the avg was $52/cf. and yes it was very pricey. A 7x14 dump trailer would cost around $1,000 to dump vs a Rolloff container was $600-700.


That's insane! I'm paying $43 a ton at my local transfer station, in Iowa. It's rarely busy. You drive into the shed on hard surface and dump your load right on the floor. Usually in and out in 5 min. Cash, check, or account. No credit cards. Nice in the winter being enclosed....stinks like hell in the summer!


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

It's $17.50/TON here in Collenton County, SC. I dumped yard stuffs the other day and was billed $1.60.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

TripleG said:


> ....... I dumped yard stuffs the other day and was billed $1.60.


I burned some yard stuffs yesterday. With a good northwest flow it should be in Carolina by Sat. :smile


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

TripleG,

I made more $$$ in SC than Ia, Mo, Mn and Ne combined. YOU have the best labor pool EVER!!--chain gangs. Yep the local warden will take $50 and send a bus load of guys in orange jumpsuits. 

Loved it


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Try Burlington or most of the landfills up/down the river or heck Eastern Ia. Burlington IS INSANE--I pulled into landfill, went on the scale, saw their per CF charge (somewhere around $80.00/cf), told lady I was only turning around, drove out, got pulled over by Sheriff 2 miles away. Landfill called the dang Sheriff and said I was going to do an illegal dump in another county. That dingdong followed me clear back to the house where I parked for a few minutes then snuck out of town and dumped at Polk County.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Joeinpa,
> 
> Yes many landfills in Mn and Ia charge by the cubic foot. A few years ago the avg was $52/cf. and yes it was very pricey. A 7x14 dump trailer would cost around $1,000 to dump vs a Rolloff container was $600-700.


$52 per CF?!?
If your dump trailer has 2'H sides, that's more like $5/CF.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

This is insane. You guys do know that (1) cf is 12" x 12" x 12" right?

If you show up to those landfills over there, they literally charge you $50-$85 to get rid of a 12" x 12" x 12" cardboard box?!


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

There is so much disinformation in this thread that i swear you guys work for CNN. 

If you don't want to pay per CY, then you'll need a MN state waste haulers license and DOT numbers and DNR license. Otherwise major landfills can't let you in. You can go to privately owned transfer stations, but you'll need a dump trailer, no hand unloading. You'll want DOT for these too as inspectors sit outside waiting. DOT pulls us over a couple times a month. Rarely do we fully pass an inspection.

Hudson WI does not have an incinerator. That's in Barron County. They do not take trash for free.

OP, who are you working for?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Couldn't tell you about CNN I don't watch it 


Be Creative Jenkins. Yes the power plants will take your debris. We used to go, a long time ago, to the Stillwater plant but it closed down while we were there but I heard it re-opened? Otherwise you can go to Alma, Wi down south of Hudson, Wi and they will take it free of charge. No Baron Power Plant is or was an internal combustion plant and they would not take trash. 


The best place to dispose that we found was a privately owned landfill place called Twin City Refuse in St Paul. We would dump for $50.00 per trailer--no matter the size. Great people ran/owned this place and they would always come to our annual Christmas Party at the Minneapolis Club downtown Minneapolis. That was Great Times! NOW I will clarify that I had heard that Twin City was considering selling to Waste Management and retiring to the warmer temps and hopefully they did  I pulled up our landfill receipts from 2002-2011 and was amazed that we had 18,102 landfill receipts over that time frame--no wonder we were tired.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Alma and Stillwater (Bayport) plants are coal powered now.

TC Refuse is more expensive than waste management.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> Couldn't tell you about CNN I don't watch it


LOL...then you'll like this little nugget.:vs_rightHere:

_JULY 6, 2017 By The Federalist Staff
Last week, more Americans tuned in to watch re-runs of “Yogi Bear,” “Full House,” and “Friends” on Nick At Nite than to watch Anderson Cooper and Don Lemon’s shows on CNN._


CNN Now Losing To Nick-At-Nite In Prime Time Ratings War


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If you can't use that to negotiate fees that will work for your company get into another line of work. If your cluentvwill not negotiate with you get another cluent


----------

